# Pork Roll, with Egg & Cheese  (Ninja)



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2022)

*Pork Roll, with Egg & Cheese*  (Ninja)​


We haven’t had them like this for a long time—With Eggs, so let’s go!!

These were the Pre-sliced Pork Rolls, so all I had to do was put the little slits on the edges.
Then into the Ninja @ 390 for a couple minutes on each side, then 20 seconds  for Provolone to melt on 2 of mine.
Then a second Thin slice of Pork Roll on top of the Cheese.

Then over to the stove, where Mrs Bear is keeping up with making a Fried Egg for each of our 3 Sammies.
Mustard was used, because it’s the thing I like most with both Pork Roll and Fried Egg.

That’s about all there was to it.

Bear


I started with some Yellow Mustard on all bun halves:







Place one slice of Provolone on each of 2 slices of Pork Roll, seconds before removing them from the Ninja Crisper Basket:






One Pork Roll Slice with melted Cheese on each Sammy:






Then another Slice of Pork Roll o top of the Cheese:






One Fried Egg on top of one Sammy:






Now a Fried Egg on Each Sammy, with lots of CBP:






Close 'em Up & Start Eating!!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 4, 2022)

I would be all over that !


----------



## QHC (Jan 4, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *Pork Roll, with Egg & Cheese*  (Ninja)​
> 
> 
> We haven’t had them like this for a long time—With Eggs, so let’s go!!
> ...


What's a pre-sliced pork roll?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2022)

QHC said:


> What's a pre-sliced pork roll?




They sell it in various ways:
Here's 3 of them:
16 ounce Rolls (about 2" in Diameter)
48 ounce Rolls.
Sliced up, in boxes (see below)






Bear


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 4, 2022)

Darn, I wish pork roll and scrapple were commonly available down here in the South.


----------



## DougE (Jan 4, 2022)

Now damnit, Bear, I haven't had Taylor ham since around, I don't know, maybe 1990? I had mostly forgotten about it and here ya are reminding me, and it looks absolutely delicious. I'm even drooling on my keyboard lol. I can remember getting Taylor ham, egg, and cheese on a hard roll every morning off the roach coach that came by a place I worked at in Jersey.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 4, 2022)

Looks delicious bear. You are the one that turned me into pork roll for the first time.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 4, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Darn, I wish pork roll and scrapple were commonly available down here in the South.


I never thought I'd find a pork roll here. Last year actually found it at Kroger.....off all places in the specialty area where all the boars head stuff is. Taylor pork rolls lol


----------



## DougE (Jan 4, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I never thought I'd find a pork roll here. Last year actually found it at Kroger.....off all places in the specialty area where all the boars head stuff is. Taylor pork rolls lol


I don't usually shop at Kroger, but I may just have to go see if I can luck up on some.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 4, 2022)

You on a roll John.  I was just looking at those Ninja's like I really need another cooking gadget!  You have me interested but all ready have convection toaster and Chefman 2 tray Airfryer which I have wings in now.  to lazy to fire up kettle.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 4, 2022)

DougE said:


> I don't usually shop at Kroger, but I may just have to go see if I can luck up on some.


Save yourself a trip and just look at the website for your local Kroger. They have clicklist so the whole inventory is online


----------



## cornman (Jan 4, 2022)

Love that pork roll, Bear!!!  This is a national treasure that needs to be shared beyond the PA/NJ region!

Well done as always sir!


----------



## DougE (Jan 4, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Save yourself a trip and just look at the website for your local Kroger. They have clicklist so the whole inventory is online


Just did that: In store:unavailable, shipping:unavailable. I know I can order it online and have it shipped, but it's none too cheap to buy it that way. My sister was at one time married to a guy who had family in Jersey, and we would always have them bring us one of the great big deli size rolls of Taylor ham when they visited.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 4, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Darn, I wish pork roll and scrapple were commonly available down here in the South.


Amazon sells both, even in a single sku.  Only problem will be price.  Not sure what price is in local grocery store but A's price seems exorbitant.


----------



## DougE (Jan 4, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Amazon sells both, even in a single sku. Only problem will be price. Not sure what price is in local grocery store but A's price seems exorbitant.


You can also buy Taylor ham direct from the company that makes it, but again, the price isn't anywhere close to what you'd pay for it in the grocery store. I have had their site bookmarked for years, but if I go on and pay what they are asking to get my fix, I know I'm going to have to keep doing it. Some things are best left to memory. Now, if someone can figure out how to make it from scratch, I'd be all over it.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 4, 2022)

Looks great Bear! Pork roll is another one of those things my dad used to make all the time! Will have to introduce that to the kids as well! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 4, 2022)

DougE said:


> You can also buy Taylor ham direct from the company that makes it, but again, the price isn't anywhere close to what you'd pay for it in the grocery store. I have had their site bookmarked for years, but if I go on and pay what they are asking to get my fix, I know I'm going to have to keep doing it. Some things are best left to memory. Now, if someone can figure out how to make it from scratch, I'd be all over it.


Sounds like a quest for someone who knows what it tastes like .

i used to make beer and people would publish recipes for famous beers.  After some time, they would actually taste like the beer.


----------



## DougE (Jan 4, 2022)

My mom always said Taylor ham smelled like stinky armpits while it's cooking, and she may have been right, but it tastes divine.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 4, 2022)

Im from a really small town in nw pa and I never heard of it.  I guess it never made.it over the mountains.


----------



## DougE (Jan 4, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Im from a really small town in nw pa and I never heard of it.  I guess it never made.it over the mountains.


From what I recall, it originated in Jersey, so maybe you were out of Pa before it made it to the area you grew up in?


----------



## DougE (Jan 4, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Sounds like a quest for someone who knows what it tastes like .
> 
> i used to make beer and people would publish recipes for famous beers. After some time, they would actually taste like the beer.


I'm not really sure if it would be classed as a molded ham or a sausage? Either way, I know what it tastes like, but would not know how to go about trying to recreate it.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2022)

Great Sandwiches John!  Literally my all time favorite Breakfast combination.  I either order Pork Roll On line, or I can get the pre sliced at Publix.  But it's the thin slices, which is better than nothing.  Great job as always.


----------



## QHC (Jan 4, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> They sell it in various ways:
> Here's 3 of them:
> 16 ounce Rolls (about 2" in Diameter)
> 48 ounce Rolls.
> ...


I still have no idea what it is. Is it just sliced ham?


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 5, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I never thought I'd find a pork roll here. Last year actually found it at Kroger.....off all places in the specialty area where all the boars head stuff is. Taylor pork rolls lol



Still can't find any around me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> You can also buy Taylor ham direct from the company that makes it, but again, the price isn't anywhere close to what you'd pay for it in the grocery store. I have had their site bookmarked for years, but if I go on and pay what they are asking to get my fix, I know I'm going to have to keep doing it. Some things are best left to memory. Now, if someone can figure out how to make it from scratch, I'd be all over it.




Here ya go, 

 DougE
 !!!
This is the best one I've ever seen on line.
They say it's exactly like the Real Thing!


			http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/NewJerseyPorkRoll.pdf
		


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2022)

QHC said:


> I still have no idea what it is. Is it just sliced ham?



Read how to make it, "Link in Post #25. Maybe that will help explain what it is.
And the closest thing to compare it too, I would say is fried Bologna or Hot Dogs.

Bear


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Here ya go,
> 
> DougE
> !!!
> ...


Thanks a bunch, Bear. I don't know how soon, but I am definitely going to be trying this one.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> And the closest thing to compare it too, I would say is fried Bologna or Hot Dogs.


Yes sir, John. I've never had pork roll, but I could not begin to tell you how many fried bologna and egg sandwiches I've eaten. And always with mustard and swiss, because that's what I like...


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Yes sir, John. I've never had pork roll, but I could not begin to tell you how many fried bologna and egg sandwiches I've eaten. And always with mustard and swiss, because that's what I like...


If you ever had the real deal Taylor ham and then found yourself in a place where you couldn't get it any longer, you would always be missing it. It's that good. Fried bologna is kinda sorta close, but it ain't Taylor ham.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> If you ever had the real deal Taylor ham and then found yourself in a place where you couldn't get it any longer, you would always be missing it. It's that good. Fried bologna is kinda sorta close, but it ain't Taylor ham.


Totally agree.  I'm originally from NJ, and now on diets, so I haven't had any for months.  From reading this post the last few days, I had to go to Publix and get some.  Eating a nice Pork Roll, Egg and Cheese on a Hard Roll for supper tonight.  Life is good.  I'll just have to work it off tomorrow, lol.


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Totally agree.  I'm originally from NJ, and now on diets, so I haven't had any for months.  From reading this post the last few days, I had to go to Publix and get some.  Eating a nice Pork Roll, Egg and Cheese on a Hard Roll for supper tonight.  Life is good.  I'll just have to work it off tomorrow, lol.


I grew up in East Hanover, NJ, but have been in Kentucky since I was 18. I'm more of a Kentuckian than a Jerseyite? since I have lived most of my life in KY, but there are a few Jersey things I still miss. Not enough to have any desire to move back there, though.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> I grew up in East Hanover, NJ, but have been in Kentucky since I was 18. I'm more of a Kentuckian than a Jerseyite? since I have lived most of my life in KY, but there are a few Jersey things I still miss. Not enough to have any desire to move back there, though.


I grew up in Iselin, NJ, next to Woodbridge.  30-40 minutes east of NYC.  Lived there til I was 30, then moved here to Ga.  I feel the same, I miss a lot of Jersey things, but no desire to move back.  We visit once in a while and hit all the Diners and such.  And I always get Pork Roll sandwiches there too, among other things.


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

I had an uncle who lived in Woodbridge. Been there.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 5, 2022)

Cool, small world right.  That's where the Mall was for us growing up.


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

Seems like I remember a trip or two to the Woodbridge mall with my high
school friends. Woodbridge was less than an hour drive.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 5, 2022)

That would be the procedure, lol.  Spent too many High School days there.  The arcade was the place we spent most of our time.


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> That would be the procedure, lol.  Spent too many High School days there.  The arcade was the place we spent most of our time.


You probably know Seaside, too. That was the place to be, come summer.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 5, 2022)

Oh yeah, I know Seaside well.  Many Wreckless Summer nights there.  Also great food, Sausage and Pepper sandwiches, etc.  You've been there?


----------



## DougE (Jan 5, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Oh yeah, I know Seaside well.  Many Wreckless Summer nights there.  Also great food, Sausage and Pepper sandwiches, etc.  You've been there?


Heck yeah, me and some friends mostly did day trips to the beach in the summer. Always got a kick out of the sign for that ride called the wet banana at the amusement park on the beach.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 6, 2022)

Well Bear that is how we do our fried baloney with eggs when we have it. Which is quite often.
I buy the big log and than just slive the thickness we like and vac pack it up so always on hand.

Like mine with fried egg cheese and most times ketchup, or mustard. If I think of it than fried onions also

Reminds me to get a pack out of freezer

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks great Bear! Pork roll is another one of those things my dad used to make all the time! Will have to introduce that to the kids as well! Thank you for sharing!




Thank You Jed!!
Always glad to help!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 6, 2022)

Holy moly Bear!! Those are some fantastic looking breakfast sandwiches right there my friend. Very well done and a great presentation.

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Im from a really small town in nw pa and I never heard of it.  I guess it never made.it over the mountains.



Yup, I think North & West PA are the least areas to find Pork Rolls, and maybe a real Cheesesteak too.

Bear




DougE said:


> My mom always said Taylor ham smelled like stinky armpits while it's cooking, and she may have been right, but it tastes divine.



LOL---Sounds like My Son----Bear Jr used to tell me my Fritos Corn Chips smelled like Dogs Feet.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 6, 2022)

Darn good looking sammiches! Got me thinking bout some egg and bologna sammiches!
Jim


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 6, 2022)

Ill take a plate or two please! Looks great!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 7, 2022)

Yes sir John. That is a great looking sandwich. I just had some diced Taylor's in scrambled eggs a week or so ago. It was great. I think better than spam. Wonder if anyone has ever smoked it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Great Sandwiches John!  Literally my all time favorite Breakfast combination.  I either order Pork Roll On line, or I can get the pre sliced at Publix.  But it's the thin slices, which is better than nothing.  Great job as always.



Thank You Mike!!
The best one is hard to find, even around here.
The 48 ounce Roll that the slices are bigger than the Bun when you slice it.
Those thin slices in the box need to be at least doubled up in a Sammy!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




GonnaSmoke said:


> Yes sir, John. I've never had pork roll, but I could not begin to tell you how many fried bologna and egg sandwiches I've eaten. And always with mustard and swiss, because that's what I like...



Thank You GS !!
Yup, Me too, but if it's just a Egg Sammy, I like it on Toast, with just Butter & CBP.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Still can't find any around me.




That could be your punishment for Your Pigs beating My Lions in the Outback Bowl !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Well Bear that is how we do our fried baloney with eggs when we have it. Which is quite often.
> I buy the big log and than just slive the thickness we like and vac pack it up so always on hand.
> 
> Like mine with fried egg cheese and most times ketchup, or mustard. If I think of it than fried onions also
> ...




Yup---I like my Bologna, cheese, & Egg with Mustard, but if it's only Egg I just like melted butter on Toast.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 8, 2022)

Good stuff right there . Grilled with mustard on a bun , or egg and American cheese for breakfast . I need to ride over to Mannino's market and get me some .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> If you ever had the real deal Taylor ham and then found yourself in a place where you couldn't get it any longer, you would always be missing it. It's that good. Fried bologna is kinda sorta close, but it ain't Taylor ham.


Case and Shop-Rite brand are very good also.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Holy moly Bear!! Those are some fantastic looking breakfast sandwiches right there my friend. Very well done and a great presentation.
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert!!
Appreciate the Kind words & the Like.

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Jan 8, 2022)

Man that looks good - had me droolin' at the finished product

I can't remember if I told you, but I got the Ninja at your recommendation to do some air frying and did meatballs using fresh ground tri-tip for Christmas. Nice and crisp on the outside and tender and juicy within. Thanks for pointing me toward the Ninja


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Darn good looking sammiches! Got me thinking bout some egg and bologna sammiches!
> Jim




Thank You Jim!!
Nothing wrong with Bologna & Egg Sammies!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2022)

WV_Crusader said:


> Ill take a plate or two please! Looks great!



Thank You!!
Appreciate That!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Yes sir John. That is a great looking sandwich. I just had some diced Taylor's in scrambled eggs a week or so ago. It was great. I think better than spam. Wonder if anyone has ever smoked it?



Thank You Steve!!
I'll have to try some mixed in my eggs!!
Some have smoked Pork Roll, but I don't think the benefit was as much as Smoking Spam.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2022)

Not much on bologna or the pork roll but now you want to talk let's do scrapple egg and cheese.

Warren


----------



## Alsta (Jan 10, 2022)

DougE said:


> Just did that: In store:unavailable, shipping:unavailable. I know I can order it online and have it shipped, but it's none too cheap to buy it that way. My sister was at one time married to a guy who had family in Jersey, and we would always have them bring us one of the great big deli size rolls of Taylor ham when they visited.



Not for nothing, But did you search for pork roll? I mean, Taylor Ham is just a brand name for pork roll......


----------



## DougE (Jan 10, 2022)

Alsta said:


> Not for nothing, But did you search for pork roll? I mean, Taylor Ham is just a brand name for pork roll......


Yeah, I used pork roll for my search.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Good stuff right there . Grilled with mustard on a bun , or egg and American cheese for breakfast . I need to ride over to Mannino's market and get me some .




Thank You Rich!!
We love it now & then!!


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Case and Shop-Rite brand are very good also.



This is True!!
I agree!

Bear




idahopz said:


> Man that looks good - had me droolin' at the finished product
> 
> I can't remember if I told you, but I got the Ninja at your recommendation to do some air frying and did meatballs using fresh ground tri-tip for Christmas. Nice and crisp on the outside and tender and juicy within. Thanks for pointing me toward the Ninja



I'm glad to hear that!!!
And good to see ya Pete!
I'm working on a bunch of "How-tos" for the "Ninja Smart grill".
Should be ready to post it soon.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Not much on bologna or the pork roll but now you want to talk let's do scrapple egg and cheese.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren!!
Yup---Scrapple's coming up real soon---I can feel it !!

Bear


----------



## waynl (Jan 11, 2022)

I saw 'pork roll' in the title and said "Whaaat?"
Then I realized that you really meant 'Taylor Ham'   (Yes, I'm from North Jersey).

Those are some seriously good looking sandwiches. A local deli has a version called The Heart Attack; double Taylor Ham, double bacon, triple cheese and three eggs on a roll. If I hear someone order one I have to leave so my arteries don't clog!

But my favorite thing to do with Taylor Ham is to lightly grill it and add it to your cheeseburger. That's GOOD!


----------



## Alsta (Jan 12, 2022)

waynl said:


> I saw 'pork roll' in the title and said "Whaaat?"
> Then I realized that you really meant 'Taylor Ham'   (Yes, I'm from North Jersey).



Funny, I'm from North Jersey and it is well known that Taylor Ham is a brand of Pork Roll...........


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2022)

waynl said:


> I saw 'pork roll' in the title and said "Whaaat?"
> Then I realized that you really meant 'Taylor Ham'   (Yes, I'm from North Jersey).
> 
> Those are some seriously good looking sandwiches. A local deli has a version called The Heart Attack; double Taylor Ham, double bacon, triple cheese and three eggs on a roll. If I hear someone order one I have to leave so my arteries don't clog!
> ...




Actually I love all the "Pork Rolls" I have tried, Taylor, Case, and Giant.
Your Favorite sounds Great to me!!

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 12, 2022)

Taylor Ham, Taylor Pork Roll, Pork Roll....

All are delicious.


----------



## DougE (Jan 13, 2022)

DougE said:


> Just did that: In store:unavailable, shipping:unavailable. I know I can order it online and have it shipped, but it's none too cheap to buy it that way. My sister was at one time married to a guy who had family in Jersey, and we would always have them bring us one of the great big deli size rolls of Taylor ham when they visited.




 TNJAKE
 I checked the website again this morning, and now it says available for pickup deli isle 5. I didn't make it there today, but plan on going tomorrow. I'm still going to give making it myself a shot, cause I'm quite certain I can come in under $11.99 a pound. I also found that Zatarain's garlic injection in stock there, so it shouldn't be a wasted trip.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2022)

Thought I should let you guys know what our current "Regular Price" is:
$8.49 per pound: "Giant Food Stores"







Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 14, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thought I should let you guys know what our current "Regular Price" is:
> $8.49 per pound: "Giant Food Stores"
> View attachment 522067
> 
> ...


Fort Drum commissary has it for $6.99, Wegman's in Syracuse a few bucks more. i have a few pounds in the freezer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Fort Drum commissary has it for $6.99, Wegman's in Syracuse a few bucks more. i have a few pounds in the freezer.




Yeah, I think the closest Commissary to me is about 1 1/2 hour drive.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 14, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I think the closest Commissary to me is about 1 1/2 hour drive.
> 
> Bear


Went to Commissary after work...

The price is now $9.99 a pound!!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 14, 2022)

Nice Bear, looks top notch!


----------



## DougE (Jan 14, 2022)

Score from Kroger.






At $11.99 for that little chub, I'm still going to attempt to make my own.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice Bear, looks top notch!



Thank You Justin!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2022)

DougE said:


> Score from Kroger.
> View attachment 522168
> 
> 
> At $11.99 for that little chub, I'm still going to attempt to make my own.




Yup---Expensive!!
That How-To I posted is supposed to be Perfect.
If I was able, I would make some myself.

Bear


----------



## DougE (Jan 15, 2022)

> Yup---Expensive!!
> That How-To I posted is supposed to be Perfect.
> If I was able, I would make some myself.
> 
> Bear



We will find out fairly soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2022)

Vigoole said:


> Hm, this recipe looks very good and easy:) thx bro




Thank You !!
There's a lot more of those Step by Steps @ the link below:
Link:
Just click on "Bear's Step by Steps".
All Kinds To Choose From.

Bear


----------



## Memphis901 (Mar 28, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Darn, I wish pork roll and scrapple were commonly available down here in the South.


Check the Amish markets by you I have one outside Memphis that sells scrapple. The pork roll i order online.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 28, 2022)

Memphis901 said:


> Check the Amish markets by you I have one outside Memphis that sells scrapple. The pork roll i order online.



It's 2-1/2 hours to the nearest one that I know about.  I don't want to try scrapple that bad.  If I ever find myself near there again I'll try to pick some up.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> It's 2-1/2 hours to the nearest one that I know about.  I don't want to try scrapple that bad.  If I ever find myself near there again I'll try to pick some up.


I'm in Ga.  Publix here carries the thin sliced Pork Roll, Taylor Brand.  I order online the NJ Taylor Ham Company.    https://jerseyporkroll.com/shop/
A little pricey, but they have everything.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> I'm in Ga.  Publix here carries the thin sliced Pork Roll, Taylor Brand.  I order online the NJ Taylor Ham Company.    https://jerseyporkroll.com/shop/
> A little pricey, but they have everything.




In a perfect world, the pre-sliced are our last pick. They tend to dry out a bit when cooking.
Second best is the 1 LB Roll, but it is a PITA, because it's about half the diameter of a burger bun.
Our first pick is the hardest to find--The 3 LB Roll, which has a nice diameter for a Burger Bun.

Bear


----------



## DougE (Mar 28, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Second best is the 1 LB Roll, but it is a PITA, because it's about half the diameter of a burger bun.


That just means you use 3 slices overlapped in the center of the bun. I fail to see an issue with more pork roll on a sandwich lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2022)

DougE said:


> That just means you use 3 slices overlapped in the center of the bun. I fail to see an issue with more pork roll on a sandwich lol



I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with that remedy.

Bear


----------



## DougE (Mar 28, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with that remedy.
> 
> Bear


In all seriousness, though, I may step up to maybe a 4 inch casing when I make it in the future. I still have more 3 inch fibrous casings to use up before I do, though. Better yet, do you happen to have the diameter of the 3 pound rolls?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2022)

DougE said:


> In all seriousness, though, I may step up to maybe a 4 inch casing when I make it in the future. I still have more 3 inch fibrous casings to use up before I do, though. Better yet, do you happen to have the diameter of the 3 pound rolls?



Not sure, but I would guess at between 3 1/2" to 4" in Diameter.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2022)

I've had the 1 lb rolls, and they were too small as John mentioned.  I've seen the 3lb rolls at the Jersey Pork Roll store I sent the link earlier in this thread.  I'm not a good knife man, so I'm happy with the thick presliced.  Just wish I could get the Case brand extra tangy thick.  They only have it in thin.


----------



## DougE (Mar 28, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Just wish I could get the Case brand extra tangy thick. They only have it in thin.


I have started it, and maybe we can work up a recipe that is just like it.


----------



## Memphis901 (Mar 29, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Just wish I could get the Case brand extra tangy thick.


Agreed even Case's website only has the thin Case's Pork Roll Store | Case’s Pork Roll Company (caseporkrollnj.com) its 9 lbs


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2022)

Memphis901 said:


> Agreed even Case's website only has the thin Case's Pork Roll Store | Case’s Pork Roll Company (caseporkrollnj.com) its 9 lbs




It looks like their 9 pounds sliced thin is 144 slices, and their thick sliced is 96 slices.
So thick sliced are 1.5 times thicker than thin sliced.

However when we get Thin sliced, we just put two slices in each Sammy. That way we get more meat, and more Surface flavor than one bigger slice.

Bear


----------



## Memphis901 (Mar 29, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> It looks like their 9 pounds sliced thin is 144 slices, and their thick sliced is 96 slices.
> So thick sliced are 1.5 times thicker than thin sliced.
> 
> However when we get Thin sliced, we just put two slices in each Sammy. That way we get more meat, and more Surface flavor than one bigger slice.
> ...


i actually have the Taylor thick and layer Taylor/American/Egg/Taylor /American on a Kaiser


----------

